# Got Me!!



## poisons4me (Jan 1, 2006)

I picked up another poison for my collection and had never seen it before,from the same "Paine Drug Co. Rochester NY" but not irregular hexs we all know and love but aqua with the slugplate front embossed-"Paine Drug Co. Perscription Specialists Rochester N.Y." and......"External Use Only" BIM and mint,5 3/8 inches and you can see the tooling where lip added very nice. W.T. Co. on base, anyone seen it ??


----------



## deepwoods (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, seen it. On a dig a friend of mine hit a "sweet spot" and dug a set of five different sizes of these,the largest being about 9 1/2 or 10" down to one that was about 3". Not  to be out done, I lucked into one of the larger size green Paine Drug poisons. This was   in a big 20s dump just outside Rochester. Yours is the first one Ive seen since then.


----------



## poisons4me (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info.if you find any more please let me know as i would be very interested,i like the aqua ones.thanks again Heres Another one i aquired,has full label on other side for car.acid,ribbed sides and WF KIDDER & CO.NEW YORK slugplated on front.


----------



## deepwoods (Jan 5, 2006)

Poison - Ill let you know. I had one just like yours a few months ago that I sold. If I     get another one Ill trade it for a 1/2 gal. green Paines lol!  Btw, I really like that other   one you showed - never seen it before. How big is that?


----------



## atticmint (Jan 6, 2006)

I am guessing the car.acid stands for Carbolic Acid, Nice finds []


----------



## kastoo (Jan 7, 2006)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAY COOL!


----------



## poisons4me (Jan 7, 2006)

Stands 7 3/4 inches with label and deep slug plate emboss,very cool bottle


----------

